# Test e, c, p, or blend, which one and why? And what about Masteron?



## bubbagump (Oct 8, 2012)

Do the different esters have different effects or just longer/shorter acting? Do you chose which you want to run just based on how often you want to pin? I would want to keep test levels as even as possible right? so I would pin as often as possible to keep it leveled off? 
Is masteron something to take along side of a test or to replace it? Sorry for asking noob questions but im trying to catch up with you all.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 8, 2012)

Masteron is not a replacement for Test. 

Different esters have different half-lives, prop being the shortest and C being the longest (E is close behind C and to most the two are interchangeable). 

More frequent pinning then with shorter esters in order to maintain serum levels. Some feel there are fewer sides from the shorter esters. Others prefer only needing to pin 2x per week (as is the case with C or E). It all comes down to how your body reacts to the ester and your personal preference for pinning.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 8, 2012)

So if I wanted to pin twice a week, I would look at C and E. What type of reaction would I be looking for to the different esters. PIP? or is there more to it?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 8, 2012)

bubbagump said:


> So if I wanted to pin twice a week, I would look at C and E. What type of reaction would I be looking for to the different esters. PIP? or is there more to it?



Great question. PIP can come from many sources, not just your ester. Bad injection form, virgin muscle, etc. all lead to PIP. That said, consensus is that Prop causes a bit more PIP than the longer esters. Not unbearable at all if you've got good gear, but more noticeable than E or C.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 8, 2012)

What do y'all refer to as pip, as in meaning? Short esters like prop have to be pinned more...like eod...however. The shorter the ester, the more testosterone you get per ml...I believe you get almost 15% more test from prop as you do enanthate since that ester weighs more....masteron is cutting, although it will make you horny as hell...but every cycle needs test


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 8, 2012)

Here's the best way.  Test is test no matter what ester it is. It's just the rate it's absorbed into the muscle is different.  Some say longer esters aromatize more but that's y we have ais.


----------



## PFM (Oct 8, 2012)

I personally get slight (very slight) PIP from Cyp. Enan.......zero PIP up to 400mgs. As far as the "effect", it's about how long the compounds stay "active". Test is Test.

I prefer straight esters.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 8, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> What do y'all refer to as pip, as in meaning? Short esters like prop have to be pinned more...like eod...however. The shorter the ester, the more testosterone you get per ml...I believe you get almost 15% more test from prop as you do enanthate since that ester weighs more....masteron is cutting, although it will make you horny as hell...but every cycle needs test



Injection site pain. 

I could use a little something to help the wang from time to time. I hear it helps harden muscle up as well.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 8, 2012)

Crazy F Mike said:


> I personally get slight (very slight) PIP from Cyp. Enan.......zero PIP up to 400mgs. As far as the "effect", it's about now long the compounds stay "active". Test is Test.
> 
> I prefer straight esters.




What do you mean by straight esters?


----------



## Khan 1 (Oct 8, 2012)

ITs like CFM said test is test. very little difference between them as far as results r concerned but if u r new to aas i would suggest test e or c. so u dont kill ur self pinning ED. Just my opinion


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 8, 2012)

In my experience, enanthate injections were barely noticable in terms of PIP, while prop has been pretty painful. I think I'm more sensitive to prop pain than some others are... So if you're new I'd say enanthate is probably your best bet.

By straight esters I believe CFM means that he prefers just running one ester over running blends.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 8, 2012)

bubbagump said:


> Injection site pain.
> 
> I could use a little something to help the wang from time to time. I hear it helps harden muscle up as well.



once you have a new pin on the barrel and are all ready to inj run the barrel under hot water for 3 min, put the cap back over the pin so you dont get it wet, not that it matters tho.


than, once you are about to push it in, ease ease it in.  I find the exact spot where im going to pin and push the needle upto the skin, than over about 3-4min i push it in.  aspirate, than slowly push it all it.

So the tip of needle breaks skin but goes no further, than take your 3-4min to get it in all the way.  than another 3 min to push in all the oil from the barrel.

I dont feel anything with this method..... nothing the day of, the next day or 2 days post.  you can feel that you injected yourself but no pain..... AT ALL.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 8, 2012)

I read somewhere that cyp has a higher melting point (above the normal body temp) which causes it to have more pip..never used cyp, I've used sust but I think I like enanthate better... I usually pick up whatever is cheapest mg/$$. test is test is test

..as far as masteron, I fucking love it. The feeling is bomb, pumped up n euphoric. I don't think I'll ever run a cycle without mast. again mast with an enanthate ester is what i prefer


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 9, 2012)

More test per mg with prop..


----------



## 69nites (Oct 9, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> More test per mg with prop..


More test per mg with tne too.

I like e. You don't have to worry about it crashing in you because its not a solid at body temp. You can have high dose e with no post inject pain.

I just said the meaning of pip btw for the Guy that asked.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 17, 2012)

you want to know what pip is take some vet b vitamins, no lidocane in it, wow


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2012)

bubbagump said:


> Do the different esters have different effects or just longer/shorter acting? Do you chose which you want to run just based on how often you want to pin? I would want to keep test levels as even as possible right? so I would pin as often as possible to keep it leveled off?
> Is masteron something to take along side of a test or to replace it? Sorry for asking noob questions but im trying to catch up with you all.



Mixed, I run 200mg week test 200mg mast on cruise.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2012)

People need to stop complicating things with stuff like blood levels, there is a reason US chose Cyp for replacement.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2012)

Cyp never Pip E always even at 250mg, it's all about how it's made a long ester test really shouldn't hurt at all.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2012)

I will stand correct about using Mast in place of Test, I know I read that it is done most suggest to add it not replace it but I'm thinking what I read was people with natural high estro only.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 17, 2012)

Always heard longer ester is more bloating..


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Always heard longer ester is more bloating..



Not with an AI.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2012)

You will bloat on Test P and Test PP after weeks of use at cycle doses without AI and especially poor diet.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 18, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> once you have a new pin on the barrel and are all ready to inj run the barrel under hot water for 3 min, put the cap back over the pin so you dont get it wet, not that it matters tho.
> 
> 
> than, once you are about to push it in, ease ease it in.  I find the exact spot where im going to pin and push the needle upto the skin, than over about 3-4min i push it in.  aspirate, than slowly push it all it.
> ...



Man, that is a long as shot!  In my limited experience with test cyp., the biggest variable in pip was source.  I've had knots in my legs from some and currently get zero.  Room temp, push pin in slowly 20 seconds, aspirate, inject half 20 sec, wait a minute and finish injection.  Withdraw pin half way, wait 1-2 mins., then withdraw slolwy, no pain and a no blood!


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 18, 2012)

You should jab needle in, quick thrust, that's how they teach it on clinic. Going slow is more painful. Also, if you leave air in barrel, you dont need to aspirate, just push gear up to air line.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 18, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> You should jab needle in, quick thrust, that's how they teach it on clinic. Going slow is more painful. Also, if you leave air in barrel, you dont need to aspirate, just push gear up to air line.


To aspirate is to make sure your not in a vein, good way to die is to push air into a vein!


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 18, 2012)

Quick question on this test thing... so one guy's on test prop taking in 300mg a wk another guy is on test e taking in 700mg a wk.. whts going to do its job best.. I'm using prop now.. anyone did prop and tren ace Wht was ur results..thx


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 18, 2012)

700mg a week is over double 300mg it's going to do much better.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 18, 2012)

OP, 

Lots of solid info here for your knowledge in the long run.  But if this is your first cycle, keep it simple...run a long ester like E or cyp.  Levels will be stable enough with pinning 2x a week and you will get used to the motions of pinning, which when done correctly will yield little or no PIP no matter whats in the syringe barrel, assuming its quality product.    Concern yourself more with diet, training, rest, controlling sides with proper AIs and, of course, the all important PCT.  You will make good gains.    

Mast is not a substitute for test but if this is your first cycle, run test alone (or with a dbol kickstart for 4-5 weeks if you must).


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 19, 2012)

I get tht it's double the mg.. but Wht bout Tru test as prop supposedly has more Tru test per mg.. so whts benefit to prop.. no water or little water weight..


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 19, 2012)

I believe the 2 main benefits of prop are faster acting and less bloat, dryer gains


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 19, 2012)

Also great at end of cycle since it clears faster and allows for quicker PCT


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 19, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> To aspirate is to make sure your not in a vein, good way to die is to push air into a vein!



The whole tale about dying from air in needle is way over hyped, it takes almost 50ccs (50mls) in order to have a lethal air embolus occur, small amounts will be absorbed and dissipate. Quoting my pulmonologist med school teacher there....


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 19, 2012)

Jyoung, How are you liking the prop.  I noticed in another post you had some doubts, hows it going now?

Are you running your whole cycle on Prop or using as a kickstart?


----------



## Yaya (Oct 19, 2012)

I love all test.. 

*test p*- i usually feel like im on within a couple of days.. also less bloat for me and never got pip
*test e*- takes a few weeks to kick in for me but once it does its nice, sometimes pip
*test c*- same as test e but for some reason causes more bloat
*sus/blends*- i must admit, huge fan.. have always responded well and quick.. omnadrens and old russian sus were my favorite. Pip depends on lab
*TNE*- love the shit, hits fast and awesome. Great as pre workout, if this is a part of a regular cycle you will get very strong and big quick.

*Masteron P and E*-i like them both, makes me hard and veiny. Prostate pressure has occured and went for me.


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 19, 2012)

Big game hunter... I originally was going to run it for 14wks but not real sure if I will.. for winter time not real impressed I'm going on wk 4 at 3cc a wk and no crazy gains.. if anything just leaning me out which I like and could use but was hoping for more size.. I like the no bloat but dnt like pinning eod.. may add tren to it to spice it up to use shit I have.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 20, 2012)

When Ive used it I liked it. Thanks


----------



## thades (Oct 23, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Not with an AI.



Agree, and even still, only some people get noticeable bloating from long esters.


----------

